# Photos by Igor Siwanowicz



## leviatan (Apr 2, 2006)

http://www.photo.net/photos/siwanowicz

This is the most beautiful gallery I ever seen.


----------



## Meemee (Apr 2, 2006)

I agree, they're spectacular! Thanks for posting the link!

Meemee


----------



## Techuser (Apr 2, 2006)

No comments :shock: :shock:


----------



## modliszki (Apr 3, 2006)

Actually, most of the pictures in our gallery are by Igor Siwanowicz ....

We are going to publish 50x70 cm (divide by ~2,5 for size in inches :wink: ) poster with mantid pictures - it will be available for sale in 1-2 months

check our galleries at www.modliszki.com/galeria.php


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Apr 3, 2006)

Great pictures, horrible lay out. Nice find none the less.


----------



## Jwonni (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/bug-close-ups.html

ebaumsworld using em hopefully got permission as they have been accused of stealing in the past


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Apr 19, 2006)

there's a coupla ace new one's on there now


----------



## spadgee (Apr 20, 2006)

They are fantastic


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Nov 15, 2006)

always worth checking back to his site, there's some new amazing looking idolomantis photos







by Igor Siwanowicz


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 16, 2006)

Fisrt time i saw one of the pics like that (although not igor's) i had to ask ian i think it was if it was real as they look like a big plastic action figure


----------



## ponchot (Nov 17, 2006)

I saw the work of Igor Siwanowicz just last week.

My mouth was literally hanging wide open as I saw

these amazing photos. Some of these photos make

it hard to believe these insects are from Earth!

makes me feel like my photos are complete trash!)


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 16, 2007)

worth checking back every few months. take a look!

http://www.photo.net/photos/siwanowicz

(remember you can zoom in even further after clicking the thumbnail, by clicking Larger)

i think i'm gonna print some of his posters up using http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/ for my flat


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Mar 17, 2007)

I found that site awhile ago and was absolutely blown away. They're the most amazing photos I've ever seen.


----------



## stevesm (Mar 17, 2007)

Now thats my kind of quality! And also the level of shot I will be seeking. A high benchmark to attain


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 17, 2007)

I want to contact him to see were he got the mantids


----------

